# fan type noises when i turn the car off.



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

when i shut my car off i hear some sort of fan blowing for a good couple of minutes any idea what it is?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

zak187 said:


> when i shut my car off i hear some sort of fan blowing for a good couple of minutes any idea what it is?


If your talking about under the hood at the front of the car its the radiator fans,and it normal.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

ALSET said:


> If your talking about under the hood at the front of the car its the radiator fans,and it normal.


i fiqured it was normal but i didnt think it had electric fans because theres one on the car. its an 86 na BTW


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

zak187 said:


> i fiqured it was normal but i didnt think it had electric fans because theres one on the crank. its an 86 na BTW


I think they have elect for the a/c and they might double as aux. fans too .
Oh wait a minute , that might be a fan that cools the injector rail off . I think they still did that in 86 .Any way it could be that .Have you looked under the hood to see yet?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

yea i looked it sounds like its comming from the right front. and it only seems to do it after i have the ac on. i always fiqured thats what it was for then my dad heard it and started questioning it so i fiqured id ask


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

zak187 said:


> yea i looked it sounds like its comming from the right front. and it only seems to do it after i have the ac on. i always fiqured thats what it was for then my dad heard it and started questioning it so i fiqured id ask


Cool .HEy if you get a chance will you see if those have the injector cooling fans .Its just for my own curiosity but you will see a small squrille cage fan with duct work running up to the top of the engine . The old 28oz had them.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

ok im gonna go wash and wax now ill check it out and myabe take some pics


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yes. the 86NA had an injector cooling fan. it is located on the passengerside down low in the engine bay. there is some ducting running up to the passenger side fuel injector rail.

the 84 and 85 turbos had an injector cooling fan as well. it was located just behind the driver side headlight. the ducting ran up the radiator shroud and blew just around the fuel pressure regulator.

most people just remove them and file them in the large circular filing bin.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

so i guess the injector fan is useless then


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It was supposed to prevent vaporlock, but as I recall it didn't work that well anyway. I pitched mine after it drained my battery twice and I didn't even notice it was gone.


----------

